# tying line to terminal tackle questions



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Been testing line breakage weight as i figure out how to attatch mono to my backing of power pro and ran into issues. Testing my 80# mono by itself i cannot seem to get knots and terminal tackle to hold above 50#s. I must be using wrong knots. Scale is good. Terminal tackle good. Line breaks at knot. Does not slip through but breaks. I am expecting 80# test to not break in my lab environment until at least near 80#s. Help! And next, how to connect my power pro backing to mono so it holds too. 

Thanks,

Panhandlephinsphan 

David


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Good question. Standing by for answer.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Some background info. I have been using straight power pro. I have had limited hookups and even more limited fish in the boat. I think the power pro of beautiful color is causing skittish fish to avoid the spread completely and the fish that i do get a hook in eventually spit the hook due to the non stretchiness of power pro. I am thinking if i use mono as a top shot i will get more fish in the spread and once they are on the line i will lose less with a more forgiving line. But my first tests of tying power pro to my mono has been pathetic and my testing of mono on its own has been pathetic as well. I am doing something wrong.

Thoughts?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Bimini twist in your braid and a wind on should solve your problems for connecting your top shot. As far as terminal connection some of the guys that do a lot of trolling will probably chime in with some suggestions. I don't do much trolling mostly bottom and jigging. I use unis, Palomar and clinch dependent on leader size. Seem to have better results with Palomar. Your knot is always gonna be the weakest link. Virtually none will maintain 100% breaking strength.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

does a uni to uni knot not work well with higher lb test mono/power pro?


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Polomar for terminal connection up to 100lb mono then I start using crimps for heavier stuff. No failures yet. As for the braid to mono connection, wind-on leaders are ideal but I also use the albright knot with double braid. Zero failures so far when jigging, trolling and bottom fishing.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Tcheeks38 said:


> does a uni to uni knot not work well with higher lb test mono/power pro?


The knot is just huge . It works just hard to get tight. Big mono go with a wind on forget the knots .


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

All of my trolling setups (tiagras) have a 200 yard mono top shot on top of braid. I use a Bimini with the braid and use an Albright to attach with. Never have I had that connection fail. That is 80lb braid to 50lb mono. I then go from mono to wind on using a Bimini and crimp a swivel snap on the wind on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for all of the great info! I will let you know how it goes and what I "discover". My gosh- the more I learn and dive into offshore trolling the more I realize how much I have to learn! 

David


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I use the Palomar up to 200lb mono.

hollow splice for topshots greater than 80lb and alberto for braid to mono under 80lb.

wet your knots before you cinch them and make them look pretty. no crossed over wraps. give yourself a long enough tag (8-12") to properly set the knot from both ends.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

can someone explain "wind on" ? I always used uni knot for inshore but now that I moved to a bigger boat I am having to learn offshore techniques.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This video shows the knots being put to the test.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezmzjoXmtzg

Wind on leaders

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAWuFlX9fRM&list=PLCU7e8KN0L6jL5SlbdaRpg1A4kw2Sl16h


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

thanks


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*That was a good one*

That AG knot is nice. I'll have to try it out on a few set ups.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

San Diego jam knot...


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Edit!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Have a knot war, the AG Chain knot will beat the terminal knots on the Florida Sportsman how to videos. Unless you try it for yourself you won't really know for sure. One thing to keep in mind, unless you like getting snapped back by recoiling leader, make sure that the AG Chain Knot is not the one attached to what you are holding. The most important thing about a terminal knot is to use one that you have confidence in and are comfortable using.


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

I found that a Bimini twist on the braid and a yukatan knot to add mono work well for me. Not sure if it will work with 80+ lb. mono but worth a try.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Kim said:


> Have a knot war, the AG Chain knot will beat the terminal knots on the Florida Sportsman how to videos.


Hey man, I wasn't trying to ruffle your feathers! :red_indian: I got a bunch of emails from FS with these "how to" knot videos the last couple days and I thought of this thread, and shared.... That's all. We've been busy taking care of and burying my father-in-law and haven't even watched them, or the video you shared yet. 
So, if I offended you, I apologize. 
Sincerely,
Mike


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

No worries, I'm sorry to hear of your loss, you and your family will be in my prayers for grace and healing.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

The chain knot is a joke


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I am partial to the palomar knot on terminal tackle. When attaching mono to braid, I use a bimini in the braid tied by a Yucatan knot to the mono (A hard knot to learn and perfect). Have also used a reverse Albright knot which works well and is easy to tie. Lots people have plenty of success with many different knots, it's just a matter of finding a strong knot that you can tie consistently and quickly.


----------

